# Xombrero/Conformal



## roddierod (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone know if xombrero is still being developed?  All the forums on the conformal site no longer allow posting and there hasn't been a post since July 2013.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 3, 2014)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Anyone know if xombrero is still being developed?  All the forums on the conformal site no longer allow posting and there hasn't been a post since July 2013.



I am xombrero user but I don't know. And I saw in ports the new browser: otter.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 3, 2014)

Am actually installing otter now, but I don't think it has the same security features as xombrero.  The only issues I have with xombrero is the printing font, all my printing is not legible, I would think there would be a way for me to set the font then I'd be happy.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 3, 2014)

I use Xombrero almost exclusively  (I have to occasionaly fall back on midori). I hope it's not gone. I was wondering why I don't see it mentioned anywhere. I see uzbl listed and discussed but not xombrero which I like better and is still keyboard centric. I love the play/pause on the javascript button.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, emailed them and asked.

I'll post a reply if/when I get one.

email:  info@conformal.com
from: https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/Main_Page

It's still listed under the projects you can donate to.


----------



## roddierod (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks.

The only problem I have with Xombrero is printing.  The font come out unreadable, but it starting to look like a webkit problem to me since any webkit based browser prints the same for me.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 7, 2014)

@roddierod I haven't used it for printing much. I know it's not perfect but it works, it's keyboard centric, and it blocks pop-ups. I'll miss it if it's gone. Unfortunately, I've had no word from Conformal. 

I wouldn't be surprised though. It really doesn't get any press and Conformal doesn't even have a dedicated page. It's not even listed here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browsers.


----------



## scottro (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm going to revive this old thread because it's one of the first hits I get when googling xombrero and FreeBSD.  I hadn't used xombrero in awhile, and thought I'd see how it was going.  I found that it is marked as broken, (on FreeBSD-10.3).   It's too bad, as it was a nice browser.   I also found this thread but no idea if it's accurate, but if it is, apparently xombrero is no longer being developed.  

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12046368

I realize this is a two year old thread, but again, one of the first that came up when I googled xombrero on FreeBSD, so I felt it was worth adding this note.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it is dead now. They moved to github and nothing has been updated in years.

https://github.com/conformal/xombrero

I moved to using conkeror.  I was using uzbl for awhile but started running into issues with it.


----------



## scottro (Aug 25, 2016)

I've not tried that one yet.  Will have to give it a go. These days, on Linux I tend to use palemoon with the vimfx plugin and on FreeBSD, firefox, again with the vimfx plugin.


----------



## shepper (Aug 25, 2016)

I use xombrero in OpenBSD and believe that it will still function in the upcoming release - 6.0.  That said, it just broke in OpenBSD current and Debian testing.  The breakage appears to have something to do with webkit/gtk3.  In the past, the OpenBSD, webkit maintainer had to invest a significant amount of time getting webkit-gtk3 to work.

So coding options appear to be to fix webkit-gtk3 or adapt xombrero to the latest webkit based on gtk4.


----------

